

An improved automated snare drum - CyberPants
http://www.logosfoundation.org/instrum_gwr/snar2.html

======
conradfr
> Snar2 not only outperforms our first <Snar> version, but also easily human
> players

As a drummer : they took our job !

I couldn't find any video, which is a bit disappointing. As the drilling of a
vintage Ludwig Supraphonic.

